# beginner late to game



## sebenza (Oct 7, 2014)

hi , just starting out in martial arts .

dont really know what to do 

narrowed it down after only basic research to krav or systema to begin with 

then maybe ninjitsu after getting some basic skills together .


i really like the look of ninjitsu although it does look very advanced and 
hard to locate schools that specialise in this , anyone do this ? what sort of time 
would it take to get good not to concerned about belts etc just good skills


----------



## jezr74 (Oct 7, 2014)

Welcome to MT,

I'd suggest trialling each place for a few weeks, it will then give you an idea of what you like and will keep up. You may change your mind on what your after once you give it a go. I personally trialled three different systems for 2-6 months before choosing, and you realise there is no short path, only hard work and determination.

And before anyone else mentions it is, it should be Ninjutsu not "jitsu" and can be a tell tale sign.


----------



## sebenza (Oct 7, 2014)

thanks for advice , yeah ill be booking into krav starting oct ill give it 4 months ( this is what they say first belt takes i1rc ) and then look into something more 
traditional i thinks ( not sure yet ) , but krav sahould give me some basics id imagine .

or at least what ive read up of moves and a little practice krav looks good , 

systema seems little harder to grasp and understand , but very interesting .

thanks i had noticed the jitsu , jutsu thing but thought they were wrong not me lol .

anyone recommend a basic Ninjutsu ( dont roll of  tongue as good that ) sword dvd/book ( combo if possible ) , i actually bought a sword a few weeks back ( bit naff i know ) but fun 
just like to be able to practice a bit with some real moves instead of my own make believe ones .


----------



## donald1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Personally i think ninjiutsu looks amazing too,  specifically the flips and rolls; other things too but that part seems interesting to me.  I don't know anything about ninjiutsu so i can't say whether the techniques in the film are advanced or basic but either way I'm sure there are basics.  I doubt they just start you off with complex materials,  now joining a different style and staying with it for a while may be a good start but in a way that's probably just up to which ever one you want to start.  Maybe I'm right maybe I'm not someone else may answer this too 

Good luck with training


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 8, 2014)

No answer to your question but wanted to welcome you to MT


----------



## EddieCyrax (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome to Martial Talk.

I agree that you should go visit each school in your area to ensure the training will meet your needs.

As it relates to the video.....(1st) I do not train in ninjutsu;  (2) there are others here that do; (3)  To be kind, the video is silly.  I have never seen real world multiple attacker scenarios where anything described or show in this video would ever work, especially with armed attackers.  The video would only get you seriously hurt/killed.

this is not to say there aren't any good ninjutsu schools, but this video does not represent this art well....

I will leave it to others who train in this art to guide you to an appropriate school....


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 8, 2014)

Personally, I would recommend against picking an art first based on reading and then trying to find it. There is a ton of misinformation out there which you aren't yet in a position to be able to evaluate. Even if you have accurate sources, they won't tell you what your personal experience will be like in your locally available schools.

I would find out what schools are available in your area and then visit them to see what they are like. If any offer a trial class, then take advantage. If not, see if you can watch the classes. Get a feel for the atmosphere and whether it suits your personal needs. Tip - you will get more out of a second-rate school that you enjoy enough to attend regularly than a first-rate school that you don't enjoy and quit after the first month.

If you can post the websites of any locally available schools, we may be able to give feedback and warn of any red flags.

BTW - Eddie is right. That video does not reflect a realistic understanding of self-defense against multiple attackers. I say that as someone who did practice ninjutsu for a number of years.


----------



## K-man (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome. :wavey:

I wish I had a 'ninjitsu' school near me that could teach me how to take on three guys with knives empty handed.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Oct 8, 2014)

I train in Bujinkan, which is commonly called ninjutsu, but I believe is better labelled as Ninpo Taijutsu (someone correct me if I'm wrong), and I commonly just refer to it as Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu. 

The term Ninjutsu has some fairly hefty misconceptions that go along with it, and I find it's easier to explain that Bujinkan is a combination of koryu (old martial arts from before the Meiji resoration) styles. 

What I'm seeing in this video is, like Tony said, not particularly helpful in a real life situation. We do _some_ multiple attacker stuff, but it's more to illustrate that you should be aware of your surroundings in general.  I wouldn't try to do a bunch of crazy stuff with 3 knives flying past me. You'd likely cut yourself. 

Anyway, definitely look up a teacher in your area and check it out. I went through several martial arts, spending a few years in each, before I ended up here. I guess the best way to describe why I chose it is because it "rings true" to me. Find one that does the same for you.


----------



## cqbspartan (Oct 9, 2014)

Krav Maga is a great place to start...trains in a variety of street attacks...after that it depends on what your interests are...striking arts, throwing arts, groundwork??
Purely defensive arts like Judo and Aikido have no strikes per se and are both throwing arts...Do you want hard style like Karate, Tae Kwon Do or softer styles like Tai Chi??
Or do you want to focus on something that is a blend of some of these aspects??  Jeet Kune Do was Bruce Lee's creation and is a blend of sorts, with a foundation in Wing Chun but combines that with 25 other systems, and striving to train in a variety of drills and for a variety  of attacks...Western boxing and Muay Thai are a good place to start as well...so in considering an art I would say first try to determine which direction you would like to go as far as your training is concerned...Do you want mainly street defense, striking arts, throwing arts, ground work and so on??


----------



## Mephisto (Oct 10, 2014)

Op you just happened to pick 3 martial arts with the most bs surrounding them.ninjutsu is surrounded by so much bs that certain forums won't let non ninjers comment on their posts because they're that diluted. Each of the aforementioned arts have value but the good clubs are few and far between, they have excellent marketing and sound easy for ghe average guy and good on paper but look at their training videos. Most of these schools videos will show an "attack" from a compliant attacker who throws a half committed lunge punch and than stops and freezes while the defender executes a seemingly smooth a visually appealing defense. If you must choose one of the three I'd try krav, the other two will do more harm than good. Even Bruce lee stated that a guy with minimal boxing and wrestling trainibg would walk through most black belts. But most guys don't want to hear that. Boxing and wrestling are full of strong and athletic guys and that doesn't seem easy or inviting for an out of shape newb. Most would rather take the esoteric approach and take the long road looking for the Magic system to beat 400lb street thugs and multiple attackers. The only way you're gonna do that is with a weapon, check out the filipino arts, Arnis, Eskrima, and Kali are the generic names. But if you like to chase romanticized ideals go ahead and throw away your money. You can pay a boxing gym $30 a month to train a system that will teach you to decimate the average man and make you a contender among the skilled or you can pay $100s a month to feel like a killing machine without ever earning any real skill.


----------

